# Question on cross referencing JD parts to Kawasaki



## prodigitalgear (Dec 24, 2011)

Good afternoon all. I am an addicted John Deere weekend warrior. In my retirement, I have purchased some used mowers, fixed them and given them to my family (kids, siblings, etc) I grew up on the JD 110's, 212's,etc.. I just picked up an X304/ I looked at the coil numbers (they were not jd....but third party) and both numbers were identical. Every twin engine (Kawasaki) that I have seen had a #1 cylinder coil and a #2 cylinder coil. I pulled up this diagram off the internet and it shows the two coils as #16, which means they are the same..yes? Your thoughts? ..also...see below the image. The two coils that I have in my hand (21171-7035c) . JD has their own part numbers , but we all know we can purchase a Kawasaki OEM product for less. The engine is FH491V. MFG'd in 0109. Does anyone know a resource where I could cross reference the JD part numbers to a kawasaki oem? Also, does anyone know if the cylinders have different coils on the 17hp? LASTLY-.... mfg'd in 2009, does that mean this has the dreaded K46 tranny? THANK YOU so much in advance....


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Pro... welcome to the forum.

The coils are normally the same. I can find plenty of Kawasaki 21171-7035 coils on the internet, but none with the "C" suffix. I don't know the meaning of the C suffix, but I doubt that Kawasaki would make a special coil for JD. You have a Kawasaki FH491V engine, and Kawasaki parts for that engine should be correct. 

According to tractordata.com the JD X304 tractor has a Tuff Torq K58 transmission.


----------



## prodigitalgear (Dec 24, 2011)

HarveyW said:


> Howdy Pro... welcome to the forum.
> 
> The coils are normally the same. I can find plenty of Kawasaki 21171-7035 coils on the internet, but none with the "C" suffix. I don't know the meaning of the C suffix, but I doubt that Kawasaki would make a special coil for JD. You have a Kawasaki FH491V engine, and Kawasaki parts for that engine should be correct.
> 
> According to tractordata.com the JD X304 tractor has a Tuff Torq K58 transmission.


Thx for the reply. My question came from the guy I bought the tractor from taking me he couldn't get it started and had the good, shroud, and could off. He me two new coils, the 21171-7035 in a box. When I search the internet, I found a 21171-7034 that said it was for Cylinder #2 (fought side) on that engine. Thus my confusion. Do you thick it works do any harm if I installed both 7035's? Thank you in advance.
Andy


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

I love a challenge! JD parts lists the engine used in an X403 as a FS541V or a FS600V and according to their listing you need JD part UC11197, which replaced M1U14476 and M1A12217 with an alternate part being A-UC11197. Doing a little digging I found these are Kaw # 2117-0743, 21171-0738, 21171-0711, 21171-0743. And according to the JD site both are the same part number.

Now about interchanging JD to Kawasaki. Can't be done easily. Kawasaki builds the engines and sells them and repair parts to JD. JD is what Kawasaki refers to as an SSO. Self Support Option.
If anybody that works for Kaw gives information to or about an SSO they are fired on the spot.

How to find Kaw parts used on JD. Often you can find parts you need by referring to a model close to the model and spec of the engine on a JD. Example Engine on JD tractor FS541V- BS04. This spec won't be found on a kaw lookup often by looking up FS451V- BS03 or FS451V-BS05 you can find the kaw part you need. 

So unless someone replaced the engine on the tractor with an older engine it appears you have the wrong coils.


----------



## prodigitalgear (Dec 24, 2011)

First f all, thank you for the research. I do want to say, I do not have X403 if there even is such a thing. It is the x304. Also, it is the FH491V Kawasaki Engine. I did go to my JD dealer today to at least confirm that BOTH coils were the same. They agreed. I needed to Electronic Ignition Module as that was the initial problem. It wasn't even the coils, but the original owner threw them out and handed me the two new ones. SO, I must concur with HarveyW 's answer. It was spot on. He said "The coils are normally the same. I can find plenty of Kawasaki 21171-7035 coils on the internet, but none with the "C" suffix. I don't know the meaning of the C suffix, but I doubt that Kawasaki would make a special coil for JD. You have a Kawasaki FH491V engine, and Kawasaki parts for that engine should be correct. " 
In any event, I do thank you for your information and it did prove helpful in knowing there really isn't a cross reference director available for us. All the best!
Andy



Busted Tractor said:


> I love a challenge! JD parts lists the engine used in an X403 as a FS541V or a FS600V and according to their listing you need JD part UC11197, which replaced M1U14476 and M1A12217 with an alternate part being A-UC11197. Doing a little digging I found these are Kaw # 2117-0743, 21171-0738, 21171-0711, 21171-0743. And according to the JD site both are the same part number.
> 
> Now about interchanging JD to Kawasaki. Can't be done easily. Kawasaki builds the engines and sells them and repair parts to JD. JD is what Kawasaki refers to as an SSO. Self Support Option.
> If anybody that works for Kaw gives information to or about an SSO they are fired on the spot.
> ...


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

prodigitalgear said:


> First f all, thank you for the research. I do want to say, I do not have X403 if there even is such a thing. It is the x304. Also, it is the FH491V Kawasaki Engine. I did go to my JD dealer today to at least confirm that BOTH coils were the same. They agreed. I needed to Electronic Ignition Module as that was the initial problem. It wasn't even the coils, but the original owner threw them out and handed me the two new ones. SO, I must concur with HarveyW 's answer. It was spot on. He said "The coils are normally the same. I can find plenty of Kawasaki 21171-7035 coils on the internet, but none with the "C" suffix. I don't know the meaning of the C suffix, but I doubt that Kawasaki would make a special coil for JD. You have a Kawasaki FH491V engine, and Kawasaki parts for that engine should be correct. "
> In any event, I do thank you for your information and it did prove helpful in knowing there really isn't a cross reference director available for us. All the best!
> Andy


John Deere Parts Catalog 
Alright, Alright! Just because an old man can't read and then mixes up the numbers!! LOL Oh well at least I was close. And yes there is a X403.After I found the page for the X304 I found the FH491V was used on them along with the FS451V and the FS600V. As you stated I don't know about the c suffix either. Usually when kaw changed parts the number changed too.
My secret to find a Kaw part number is to search the net by using the JD part number and someone will usually list the Kaw part number.
No matter you have found what you needed that is what counts.
Have a wonderful Day
Steve


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm firmly convinced there is a cynical reason JD paints their stuff green. ... Their Dealer prices are usually 2-3 times higher, especially on belts and engine parts, and they go out of their way to hide wiring diagrams from the internet. They have survived on a quality/reliability reputation from the last Century. Work on Kawasaki engines constantly. Best pricing I know of on Kawasaki parts on the internet, fast and fairly priced shipping........ 20-30% cheaper than most places

Scrubber City Kawasaki Parts


----------



## prodigitalgear (Dec 24, 2011)

Busted Tractor said:


> John Deere Parts Catalog
> Alright, Alright! Just because an old man can't read and then mixes up the numbers!! LOL Oh well at least I was close. And yes there is a X403.After I found the page for the X304 I found the FH491V was used on them along with the FS451V and the FS600V. As you stated I don't know about the c suffix either. Usually when kaw changed parts the number changed too.
> My secret to find a Kaw part number is to search the net by using the JD part number and someone will usually list the Kaw part number.
> No matter you have found what you needed that is what counts.
> ...


Thx again Steve. I do appreciate all your efforts and it was indeed helpful. I know your time is valuable, and if I wasn't old, I never would have the time to tinker. Nothing like old men and their "deere's"..,lol. Be safe out their and enjoy every moment.


Bob Driver said:


> I'm firmly convinced there is a cynical reason JD paints their stuff green. ... Their Dealer prices are usually 2-3 times higher, especially on belts and engine parts, and they go out of their way to hide wiring diagrams from the internet. They have survived on a quality/reliability reputation from the last Century. Work on Kawasaki engines constantly. Best pricing I know of on Kawasaki parts on the internet, fast and fairly priced shipping........ 20-30% cheaper the most places
> 
> Scrubber City Kawasaki Parts


Thank you so much for the link!!!!!!!!!!! Checking them out as I type. All the best!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

prodigitalgear said:


> Thx again Steve. I do appreciate all your efforts and it was indeed helpful. I know your time is valuable, and if I wasn't old, I never would have the time to tinker. Nothing like old men and their "deere's"..,lol. Be safe out their and enjoy every moment.
> 
> Thank you so much for the link!!!!!!!!!!! Checking them out as I type. All the best!


A search for that Kawasaki coil under the JD# UC11197 on most of the internet will turn up $75. Search Scrubber City for the exact same coil using the Kawasaki # 21171-7035, it runs $34, and it's a genuine OEM Kawasaki part......... I rest my case


----------

